# local hd channels in madison wisconsin



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone have the local channels in hd with dish network in madison wisconsin yet. I understand that Fox is the only one so far. I just want to know how is it from anyone that has it from dish network in the madison wisconsin area.


Thanks


----------



## Bob Saylor (Aug 18, 2003)

packerfan31 said:


> Does anyone have the local channels in hd with dish network in madison wisconsin yet. I understand that Fox is the only one so far. I just want to know how is it from anyone that has it from dish network in the madison wisconsin area.
> 
> Thanks


I had the Madison HD local upgrade Saturday. I watched the Bear-Viking game Sunday and it looked great. Yes, Fox is the only one so far but at least it's a start. Sadly, the Packers were on CBS this week but they did win.

One negative thing is that if the brodcast is not in HD they "box" the picture. When they do that I just watch the SD version and all is well.

I hope the rest of the HD locals come up soon.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Bob Saylor said:


> I had the Madison HD local upgrade Saturday. I watched the Bear-Viking game Sunday and it looked great. Yes, Fox is the only one so far but at least it's a start. Sadly, the Packers were on CBS this week but they did win.
> 
> One negative thing is that if the brodcast is not in HD they "box" the picture. When they do that I just watch the SD version and all is well.
> 
> I hope the rest of the HD locals come up soon.


What did they do for your installation? A wing dish or a completely new dish pointed at the eastern arc set of satellites?


----------



## madtowner11 (Aug 26, 2008)

JeffN9 said:


> What did they do for your installation? A wing dish or a completely new dish pointed at the eastern arc set of satellites?


I just had a new install in Madison last week and they gave me one dish pointing eastern arc (61.5).

Fox is the only HD local I get through the dish, but that was the only channel that a cheap set of rabbit ears couldn't pick up perfectly in HD for OTA anyway.


----------



## Zebroski (Nov 19, 2008)

madtowner11 said:


> I just had a new install in Madison last week and they gave me one dish pointing eastern arc (61.5).
> 
> Fox is the only HD local I get through the dish, but that was the only channel that a cheap set of rabbit ears couldn't pick up perfectly in HD for OTA anyway.


I just got an e-mail from the Engr'ing person @ Fox. It too said Fox is the only channel in Madison going HD. Now you say you get it ... what Dish Network channel number are you punching in? Someone else told me DirectTV already has all the Madison locals in HD. Bummer!


----------



## Zebroski (Nov 19, 2008)

Zebroski said:


> I just got an e-mail from the Engr'ing person @ Fox. It too said Fox is the only channel in Madison going HD. Now you say you get it ... what Dish Network channel number are you punching in? Someone else told me DirectTV already has all the Madison locals in HD. Bummer!


"I just got an e-mail from the Engr'ing person @ Fox. It too said Fox is the only channel in Madison going HD. Now you say you get it ... what Dish Network channel number are you punching in? Someone else told me DirectTV already has all the Madison locals in HD. Bummer!"


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Zebroski said:


> "I just got an e-mail from the Engr'ing person @ Fox. It too said Fox is the only channel in Madison going HD. Now you say you get it ... what Dish Network channel number are you punching in? Someone else told me DirectTV already has all the Madison locals in HD. Bummer!"


As of right now the Fox 47 HD channel is on the E* 61.5 satellite which you most likely are not pointed at. You would need a seperate wing dish pointed at this satellite or a new 1000.4 multi satellite pointed at the eastern arc set of satellites that includes 61.5.

As for me I'm going to wait for the new 129 satellite to go online sometime next month. There has been some speculation that the Madison local HD's could move to that satellite. If that happens there is no need for me to change my setup.

I'm not in a big hurry anyway because I get all the locals in HD now with an antenna.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

They now have CBS, NBC and Fox in HD, but they are still on 61.5 which I'm not getting and 129 keeps doing a check satellite dialogue box. They are coming tomorrow and hopefully they will get it all working.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Bob Saylor said:


> I watched the Bear-Viking game Sunday


I am pretty sure that is justification for excommunication from Wisconsin! :lol:


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

The tech came to check out my system and said that one of the landlords trees are blocking it and if I get a longer pole with some clamps he can move the dish. He said that they have moved the HD locals to 129, is that right?


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the tech is confused, I'm not getting the HD locals on 129. A few months back I read some speculation that they might move to or mirror the channels on 129 especially with the new 129 satellite, but that hasn't happened yet.

I've never understood why E* put the HD locals on 61.5 for this area when most existing installs were not set up for that satellite. For now I' m waiting until I can get someone to switch me from the western to eastern arc with little or no cost to me. Until then I will be happy watching the local HD's OTA with an antenna.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

The installer said I don't have a good view of the east to get 61.5. Is there a place where you can find what channels are on 129?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Basically, the same national HD channels as 61.5°, mostly different HD locals, and minus the public interest channels. http://www.dishuser.org/129list.php


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

The Tech Moved my Dish and of course the HD locals are not on 129. They talked to Dish and they can't authorize a 1000.40 for existing customers and the CSR said they doubt that they will mover or mirror HD locals on 129. Where I can squeeze a dish on my front porch between two trees I can't fit a second dish. I guess I will have to wait until I move and try to get a 1000.40 dish.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Or you could fork over $99 and buy a D1000.4 and have a local installer put it up for you.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not sure if the CSR knew what he was talking about, he said that Dish is trying to move everything off 129 so that they can abandon it. I thought that I read on here that they were replacing 129? If they are replacing, what is the time frame?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

wingnut1 said:


> I'm not sure if the CSR knew what he was talking about, he said that Dish is trying to move everything off 129 so that they can abandon it. I thought that I read on here that they were replacing 129? If they are replacing, what is the time frame?


Ciel II at 129º was turned on months ago. It offers strong transponder signals and Dish has been moving stuff to it, not from it.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Ciel II at 129º was turned on months ago. It offers strong transponder signals and Dish has been moving stuff to it, not from it.


Thank you for the info phrelin. It would be nice to know if they plan to move the Madison HD locals to 129, if so I could simply wait till they do. Although if it will be a long wait I might do something sooner.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

wingnut1 said:


> Thank you for the info phrelin. It would be nice to know if they plan to move the Madison HD locals to 129, if so I could simply wait till they do. Although if it will be a long wait I might do something sooner.


It's highly unlikely they will move the Madison HD off of 61.5° if they are now installing 1000.4 dishes in the area. And they have duplicated the SD locals as MPEG4 on 61.5° which makes it look like the Eastern Arc is the planned configuration for Madison.

Unless you've got a very small lot or the problem tree is huge, it seems like a wing dish should a fair chance at seeing 61.5°. You may need to get a supervisor type out.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

phrelin said:


> It's highly unlikely they will move the Madison HD off of 61.5° if they are now installing 1000.4 dishes in the area. And they have duplicated the SD locals as MPEG4 on 61.5° which makes it look like the Eastern Arc is the planned configuration for Madison.
> 
> Unless you've got a very small lot or the problem tree is huge, it seems like a wing dish should a fair chance at seeing 61.5°. You may need to get a supervisor type out.


I live in an apartment that doesn't allow any permanent attachment to the building. Nothing on the roof or siding. There are trees one either side out my front door that block the signal We had to attach a 10 foot pole to the top of the stairs runner balustrade and handrail using hose clamps. There is no place to put another 10 foot pole and if I put it right by the existing the dishes would block each other. The only thing I can do is get a 1000.4 and aim it at the Eastern arc or if they mirror or move the Madison HD locals to 129. I can't believe they are doing this to all their existing customers in this area.


----------

